# Halloween Roadtrip



## LibertyFright (Jul 26, 2019)

Hey Guys! 
I was looking around at some footage that I had from this last fall(feeling nostalgic from sitting around being in quarantine). I went on a Halloween road trip of sorts and vlogged it all. Hoping I can do it again this year. Can't wait for fall. 

2019 Halloween Road Trip


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ohhhh!!! That's a great idea


----------



## LibertyFright (Jul 26, 2019)

Kdestra said:


> Ohhhh!!! That's a great idea


thanks! My goal is to hopefully travel to different parts of the US to visit the best festivals/spooky places. I'm getting that halloween itch back


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

My husband and I have this dream of someday traveling the country in an RV in October, stopping at all the car museums/automotive sights during the day and the haunts at night 🎃 This would require us to win the lottery first but it's a nice thought.


----------



## LibertyFright (Jul 26, 2019)

Ladyfrog said:


> My husband and I have this dream of someday traveling the country in an RV in October, stopping at all the car museums/automotive sights during the day and the haunts at night 🎃 This would require us to win the lottery first but it's a nice thought.


haha I wish you have the chance to do this. It was so cool to see the small "americana" type of towns decked out in halloween decorations. I got alot of nostalgia from it


----------



## SpookyCarrie60 (Aug 10, 2020)

Ladyfrog said:


> My husband and I have this dream of someday traveling the country in an RV in October, stopping at all the car museums/automotive sights during the day and the haunts at night 🎃 This would require us to win the lottery first but it's a nice thought.


Wow that sounds awesome. Don't give up on your dream.


----------

